

Technological clairvoyance - CaptainZapp
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/01/technological-clairvoyance

======
bsenftner
My own arm chair theory is that the market leader's dominance of their
environment causes an "economic hold" on the market as all the players
maintain the status quo soas to recover their investment in whatever their
product(s) happen to be (within the current leader's product supporting
ecosystem.) This economic hold maintains as long as a competing option's
"benefit" provides less economic opportunity for the entire market than the
current market leader. After all, it's a collection of companies that make a
market, and they will collectively protect their revenues then threatened.

------
tehwalrus
However, prediction is still difficult. Especially about the future.

